# 6 Hot New Vegetables for 2010



## Shirley_Bovshow_"EdenMaker" (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Tee,
Great site!
So have you started any of these veggies yet? What's your zone?
Shirley Bovshow


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Shirley,

Thanks for stopping by! I live in zone 7b, and generally do not begin my seeds indoors until around the end of February or early March here. Most of the vegetables I grow are sown directly into the garden. I do that around late April, early May. I have an excellent local nursery that provides some awesome heirloom tomato seedlings, and use those for most of my tomatoes.

I just ordered some seeds for the Green Tiger Zucchini, the Purple Pak Carrots, and the Millionaire Okra. I can't wait to start them! Do you have anything started yet?

Have a great week!

Tee


----------



## Kathy1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi there, any interest in trading some of your Purple Pak carrots? I missed out in my order and was told they ran out. Let me know, thanks!


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Kathy,

I'm so sorry that you missed out on your order. I really wish I could help, but I did not order any Purple Pak carrots. I was on the late side as well.  I ended up getting Deep Purple F1 instead. It stinks they didn't have enough to go around.


----------



## Kathy1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like we'll both have to try early for next year!
.-= Kathy´s last blog ..Flowers, On Your Mark! =-.


----------



## Alkalizing_Greens (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice collection Tee.

This is really great


----------

